# Dinan Technical Questions



## bjf123 (Oct 6, 2005)

Do y'all have anything planned to the E60 525? The only thing I see on your web site are wheels, brakes, a camber adjustment and a strut bar.


----------



## Dinan Engineer (Mar 22, 2006)

bmwstephen
I would suspect (but do not know for certain) that the 323 has more potential since it is actually a 2.5L motor tuned differently than the 2.5 in the 325.

GoHack
That order sounds great. Personally I would push the exhaust higher up the list because I love the way it changes the personality of the car. I also love the light weight flywheel. It really changes the feel and personality of the car on downshifts.
We rarely have software updates. If BMW has a software update you can get that and then have the Dinan software squirted in again. The BMW software changes will be retained and you will also have the Dinan software.

Soylent
We are constantly exploring different options. Some end up just being an engineering exercises that never see the light of day like BMW’s V12 X5 that can smoke a lot of sports cars around the Nurnberg ring. Some end up coming to market like the E39 S3 M5.
Cheers

Artslinger
I would be fine with a Dinan specific sub forum. I would be interested in other members opinions on if they would find this beneficial. On my end it is great to get direct feedback from enthusiasts. 

bjf123
We are currently investigating if some of the products that we sell on the 545/550/M5 will work on the 525/530Check the web site in a month or so.
Cheers


----------



## Soylent (Nov 27, 2005)

Dinan Engineer said:


> Soylent
> We are constantly exploring different options. Some end up just being an engineering exercises that never see the light of day like BMW's V12 X5 that can smoke a lot of sports cars around the Nurnberg ring. Some end up coming to market like the E39 S3 M5.


On another forum a member mentioned that he saw Steve Dinan at this years Bimmerfest describe a 500 hp kit with beefed-up internals being developed. Are you saying that there are no plans to bring this to market? This was second hand information so the original poster may have not mentioned if this was just a concept.


----------



## Dinan Engineer (Mar 22, 2006)

Unfortunately I cannot discuss R& D projects in specific. But many R&D projects do make it to production.
Cheers


----------



## Soylent (Nov 27, 2005)

Dinan Engineer said:


> Unfortunately I cannot discuss R& D projects in specific. But many R&D projects do make it to production.
> Cheers


I'll take that as a maybe


----------



## GoHack (Jun 15, 2006)

> GoHack
> That order sounds great. Personally I would push the exhaust higher up the list because I love the way it changes the personality of the car. I also love the light weight flywheel. It really changes the feel and personality of the car on downshifts.
> We rarely have software updates. If BMW has a software update you can get that and then have the Dinan software squirted in again. The BMW software changes will be retained and you will also have the Dinan software.


Hi,

Thx for responding.

The flywheel will come later when I need a new clutch.

I also have plans of installing a shortshifter, strut brace, and then attack the suspension. The wheels, when I need new tires.

.


----------



## jimmyz2 (Dec 12, 2004)

Paul,

Thanks for being here on bimmerfest.I am old school -1995 540i with every single Dinan product option including floor mats:thumbup: .My question is I upgraded my old belt drive Powerdyne unit with thier new gear drive XB1A.Do I need to change my tuning?


----------



## ganseg (Mar 28, 2006)

I like the idea of a separate forum so that people's posts have a separate title.


----------



## GoHack (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi,

As per our earlier conversation, it looks like my clutch replacement may be sooner than later.  

What is the weight of the Dinan flywheel vs. the stock? What are the advantages of a light flywheel?

Is the stock BMW clutch, throw out bearings, and clutch plate OK to use w/Dinan's flywheel? What are the difference(s) between BMW's and Dinan's clutch, throw out bearing, and clutch plate?

I've been told that I have about six month's, at best, on my clutch. If I buy your flywheel now, and for some reason it won't fit, can I still exchange it? I want to have everything ready, because when it goes, or is about to go, I want to be ready.

Finally, does BMW CCA members get any discount?

Thx.


----------



## Dinan Engineer (Mar 22, 2006)

The mass of the Dinan flywheel is reduced by 12% from stock. Because of where the mass is removed from the reduction in rotational inertia is greater. 
A lightweight flywheel will make the motor much more responsive to throttle changes when shifting. It also reduces power lost to rotating the fly wheel. In first and second it can be quite significant because the angular acceleration of the motor is large (i.e. revs quick). However past second it is not a significant effect. A car with a heavy flywheel feels sluggish to respond to throttle changes like when blipping the throttle on downshifts. The lightweight flywheel makes the motor respond much faster to throttle changes on downshifts.
The stock clutch and hardware can be used with the Dinan Flywheel. 
We only offer a higher friction clutch for the M3 in the E46's.
Buying the flywheel now is not a problem, it will work fine. And if by some odd circumstance we did send you the wrong part, then we would certainly exchange it 
FYI much of this information is available on our web site http://www.dinancars.com/Series.asp?Series=14&Chassis=10&Model=4&Class=Driveline Tuning#1349

We do not have a discount for BMW CCA but a number of dealers do, that is up to the individual dealers though.
Cheers


----------



## bmwstephen (Jun 24, 2006)

hey paul I was wondering who do you recommend from sales at the Morgan Hill facility? I'd like to get software for the car before the 50% ends.


----------



## Dinan Engineer (Mar 22, 2006)

Any salesman will be able to help you out. Jeff is the rep for California and a great guy.


----------



## RichReg (May 7, 2003)

Mr. Engineer;

About 7 weeks ago, I read the June Dinan newsletter sent to your local tuners here in N.J. and it stated that a High Flow Throttle Body was to be available for the E90 330i by the end of June or mid-July. What has happened to this?

Also, the newsletter mentioned a High Flow Intake and Exhaust system due by September.....can you tell me what's going on with those, and also whether or not software upgrades will be offered together with all of this stuff? (I would assume so, but there is no mention of it in the newsletter)  

Thanks much!


----------



## GoHack (Jun 15, 2006)

Dinan Engineer said:


> The mass of the Dinan flywheel is reduced by 12% from stock. Because of where the mass is removed from the reduction in rotational inertia is greater.
> A lightweight flywheel will make the motor much more responsive to throttle changes when shifting. It also reduces power lost to rotating the fly wheel. In first and second it can be quite significant because the angular acceleration of the motor is large (i.e. revs quick). However past second it is not a significant effect. A car with a heavy flywheel feels sluggish to respond to throttle changes like when blipping the throttle on downshifts. The lightweight flywheel makes the motor respond much faster to throttle changes on downshifts.
> The stock clutch and hardware can be used with the Dinan Flywheel.
> We only offer a higher friction clutch for the M3 in the E46's.
> ...


I read that should I have to replace my clutch, your flywheel would need to be replaced too. Is this true?

How is the stock 330Ci clutch as a replacement? Some don't like it. UUC likes the E34 M5 clutch. How is that one? Can it be used w/your flywheel?

Again, just what is the weight of a stock flywheel?

Thx.


----------



## bmwstephen (Jun 24, 2006)

New Question for the Dinan Engineer.

I read Steven Dinan's article regarding the dangers of pulley with the harmonics of the engine. The aftermarket vendor UUC makes underdrive pulleys for the water pump and power steering. They claim that yes it is dangerous that some pulleys are dangerous and messes with the harmonics, but since their pulleys are just the power steering one and water pump, it should not affect the engine in anyway only if you change the crank pulley would you be in trouble. Is this true?


----------



## Dinan Engineer (Mar 22, 2006)

RichReg
Those products are still coming, exact dates are tough to nail down. More info will be available when they are released

GoHack
Our flywheel retains the dual mass configuration of the stock part so there is no gear chatter. The flywheel cannot be resurfaced.

What issues did/do you have with the stock clutch? Unless you are increasing the power substantially we find the stock clutch to work fine.

Our flywheel is aprox 22 lbs. The rudection in rotational inertia is much higher though which is what you feel.

Bmwstephen
Under drive pulleys that do not remove the vibration damper from the crank and just replace the individual accessory pullies pose no danger. So yes, I agree with your and UUC statement.
Cheers


----------



## Bigs (Dec 21, 2005)

I am putting stage 3 software and cai in my "99323is this coming thurs. Dinan does not advertise an exhaust system for my car, i was thinking of a remus header and exhaust system. does dinan make something i should use instead, or is there something dinan would recommend??


----------



## bmwstephen (Jun 24, 2006)

right here bro:

http://www.dinancars.com/SeriesPrint.asp?prod=417


----------



## bmwstephen (Jun 24, 2006)

also one last question Dinan Engineer, is Dinan having anything else up their sleeves for the e46?


----------



## Bigs (Dec 21, 2005)

but mine is an e36 99' will this be the same?? thanks for the info.


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey paul (dinan engineer) how long after a model releases for public sale do you guys develop or bring products to market. Does it take longer for engine performance products or say suspension upgrades?


----------



## bmwstephen (Jun 24, 2006)

hey paul, another question for you regarding the differences in the Dinan intake styles. The CAI and the Highflow Intake. anyways my first concern, is the performance. do both of them yield the same gains or the tube style CAI yield more since its directly near the bumper where they can get direct cold air with the filter next to the bumper while the high flow intake's filter is in the engine bay where by the time air gets into it, wouldnt it be heat soaked? I've asked ppl around for their perspective on both styles and heres what i got:

Dinan Cold Air Intake (tube style)
Pros: Direct Cold air receiver which yeilds high performance gains
Cons: Can hydrolock if wet, loses torque due to the air being unpressurized

Dinan High Flow Intake
Pros: Avoid hydrolocking, larger volume of air can be accomedated, no loss of torque as cold air is pressurized
Cons: weaker performance gain, collected air can be turned into warm air if the air is not processed within the airbox.

Can you verify this information to me? I currently have the highflow intake now and I was contemplating on swithicng to the old style tube styled intake.

Also are there anything left up Dinan's sleeves for the e46 performance wise?

Stephen


----------



## Dinan Engineer (Mar 22, 2006)

Bigs
No problem, we have an exhaust that will work. If you need assistance selecting the correct exhaust please do not hesitate to contact sales or your local Dinan dealer.

AW328i
It really is tuff to say as a general rule. Some product developments go quickly and some fight us every step of the way. On the E90 we have stage 1 suspension out before any power mods.

Stephen

The style of intake has a lot to do with the space available and the particulars of the car.

Both systems pull air from the front of the car before it can be heated up by the radiator/motor. The high flow setup pulls from the factor location as well as the brake duct.

There really isn***8217;t a torque difference between the two. Modifications tend to increase power in a somewhat linear manner with rpm***8217;s. It is kind of like adding more lanes to a freeway. When there is only a few cars on the road (low rpm light throttle) it will make little difference. However when the road has high volume (high RPM WOT) it will make a much larger difference. The exception to this is forced induction, cams, increased displacement, and modifications to the primary intake or exhaust runners (the section after the plenum or before the collector in the exhaust). Usually the perception of low end torque loss is simply that the higher rpm HP is increased.

The high flow may actually have a low temp due to plastics excellent insulating properties.

Hydro locking really isn***8217;t an issue with either system. If you look at the location the filter in the E36 the bottom is about 14 inches above the ground and there is no direct path for water to get to it. Also we have a sock around the filter that passes air but repels water.

All in all I would stick with the current system you have. 

Unfortunately I cannot comment on future development projects.
Cheers


----------



## bmwstephen (Jun 24, 2006)

wait so the new Dinan lid i got for my airbox is just plastic or does it also compose of some other heat insulating composite?


----------



## bmwstephen (Jun 24, 2006)

Also, I notice when I was installing the high flow intake, the directions told me to install the tube for collecting cold air on the side of the airbox and running it down to the side of brake duct. I was thinking of running the tube from the front of the airbox (right behind the headlight assembly) and pointing the other end of the tube in front of my bumper airduct like on the picture rather than the from side of a brakeduct. would that be a bad idea?
personally i find it a more efficient way of collecting cold air as it is more direct.


----------



## Bigs (Dec 21, 2005)

ok so i had the stage 2 software installed and purchased the dinan cai. But I have Hella projector headlights with angel eyes which means the dinan CAI does not fit, Is there an alternative CAI from dinan that would work or is there a recommended CAI of a different manufacturer that you could refer me to.


----------



## bmwstephen (Jun 24, 2006)

bump


----------



## Dinan Engineer (Mar 22, 2006)

bmwstephen
We recommend sticking with the install as specified in our directions.

Bigs
Please specify the car model, year, mods…


----------



## Bigs (Dec 21, 2005)

1999 323is, m3 bumpers front and rear, hella euro headlights with angel eyes, Dinan stage 2 software need CAI!!!!


----------



## TeejBMW (Sep 18, 2006)

I’m looking to get the Engine Software for my 2001 330xi with automatic. But, it looks like from a post I saw elsewhere that I can’t get the extra RPMs unless I also get the Performance Automatic Transmission Software as well. If that’s true, shouldn’t that be indicated in the Engine Software listing? Which would mean that one of its features really isn’t there unless you also buy the other one and which essentially doubles the price.


----------



## DINANized3 (Sep 17, 2006)

All I have to say is that the maturity level here is excellent way beter than bimmer forums I don't see the Dinan bashing I did there.I have both Dinan engine chip and tranny chip and I love them my car is a complete different monster.I had a problem with the wrong software sent to me and Dinan corrected it by actually sending it directly to my house saving me gas and headache even including a prepaid postage to return old chip great product great service a tech guy walked me through the inastall too.


----------



## GoHack (Jun 15, 2006)

bmwstephen said:


> Also, I notice when I was installing the high flow intake, the directions told me to install the tube for collecting cold air on the side of the airbox and running it down to the side of brake duct. I was thinking of running the tube from the front of the airbox (right behind the headlight assembly) and pointing the other end of the tube in front of my bumper airduct like on the picture rather than the from side of a brakeduct. would that be a bad idea?
> personally i find it a more efficient way of collecting cold air as it is more direct.


It's also very efficent for collecting water too. If you hit a water muddle, kiss you engine good bye.

Follow the recommended directions of the manufacturer.

.


----------



## Vikram (Aug 15, 2006)

Paul, is a 1999-2000 M roadster high capacity air box in the making yet or is this just a rumor. If so, any plans of developing one in the near future? I know you guys develop them for the Mini and other bimmers.


----------



## TeejBMW (Sep 18, 2006)

What happened to our DinanEngineer? Too good to be true? I was really looking forward to a response to my question.


----------



## Soylent (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi Paul,

I have two questions.How is the recent emissions recall (06E-A03) being handles on Dinan cars? Does the dealer program the DME then have to send it to Dinan for reprograming or does this emission reprograming not affect the Dinan software at all?

Second: I have had the S3 kit for about 2500-3000 miles and notice that my clutch ( I have the SMG) is slipping. Someone on another board has said the same about his S3-R. Is this issue starting to crop up in other Dinan supercharged M3s? Will Dinan be replacing these failed clutches with the heavy duty Dinan clutch instead of another OEM clutch? Thanks.


----------



## jet987 (Feb 13, 2006)

Dinan Engineer:
Any update on when a cold air intake will be released for the E90 325i? Dinan's webiste shows late October, just wondering if there's any delay. Thanks.


----------



## EuroCarFan (Oct 24, 2005)

Any updates on the software as well as mass air meter for the 545i?


----------



## TrackMastaFlex (Mar 20, 2006)

I am thinking about installing a K&N filter/cold air intake on my M3. But I have seen from multiple posts about Mass Air Flow Sensor damage from oil accumulation on the MASF from the K&N filter leading to MAFS damage. 

K&N claims that from their studies they have never found a damaged MASF from oil from the filter. 

What is your personal opinion/knowledge about the MASF failure? Thanks.


----------



## Dinan Engineer (Mar 22, 2006)

TeejBMW
Actually it is the other way around, you need the engine software to get RPM's out of the trans software, Engine software alone is not problematic. Hence this is listed for the trans software and not the engine software.
http://www.dinancars.com/Series.asp?Series=14&Chassis=10&Model=4&Class=Driveline Tuning#302

Vikram
Just a rumor.

Soylent
The dealer will apply the BMW update. the Dinan software can then be reinstalled so that you have both the emissions update and the Dinan software. Please notify the dealer that you have the Dinan software. Because we already have the vin Dinan will not bill the dealer and by proxy you for the reinstall.

If you have a problem with a Dinan product, such as a clutch slipping prematurely please contact tech support. It isn't possible to say what will happen until the cause of the failure is documented.

jet987
The E90 intake is currently for sale.

EuroCarFan
Sorry, no updates.

TrackMastaFlex
I certainly will not speak for K&N so let me tell you about our experience. Back a number of years ago we warranted several hundred MAF's because they were failing on our CAI,s and not on the stock cars. After investigating we discovered that the filters had too much oil in them and that oil was fouling the MAF sensors. We now have a very tight specification on the amount of oil used for our filters and have no problems since.

I can recommend our CIA  and assure youy that you will not have any MAF issues.


----------



## E46 luver (Nov 9, 2006)

1) Hey guys, I already have the Dinan S1 package installed on my 00' E39, I'm wondering if I go with an after market, but (non dinan) flywheel, differential, clutch, etc.. will the Dinan flashed ECU be able to accommodate these upgrades? 

2) I really wish I could buy more Dinan upgrades, unfortunately the S1 is as far as they go for the I6 e39. What other types of upgrades can I get other than big brake kits to enhance speed performance?


----------



## E46 luver (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm thinking about getting this http://www.prostreetonline.com/buy/fidanza_aluminum_flywheel/195461/

It says it's 13lbs, does anyone know what the oem weight is?

Would it work with a stock clutch?

Will the ECU need reprogramming?

Has anyone used a Fidanza?


----------



## bmwguy259 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey Dinan Engineer,

I was wondering about your free flow exhaust. This guy is claiming that the exhaust that hes selling is a Gen III (v3). I know there is a Gen II, but is there really a Gen 3? If so, whats the difference? Also, I was wondering what is need to install the muffler if I bought it 2nd hand. What usually comes in the package brand new besides the exhaust and what kind of parts is recommended to be replaced. I have a 1998 328i. =D

Thanks a lot

-Brian


----------



## GoHack (Jun 15, 2006)

Dinan Engineer said:


> GoHack
> Our flywheel retains the dual mass configuration of the stock part so there is no gear chatter. The flywheel cannot be resurfaced.
> 
> What issues did/do you have with the stock clutch? Unless you are increasing the power substantially we find the stock clutch to work fine.
> ...


The only major issue I have w/my 330ci, is taking off from a complete stop. Once the vehicle starts moving, it accelerates w/o any hesitation. On the highway, even in OD, I hit the throttle, and that baby moves.

It's the taking off from a complete stop, there is such a horrible lag. Taking off from stop lights or signs, it just won't move. I've tried peeling out, just to see if it can, and it won't. Once it it is moving, it moves, and moves without any hesitation. It's just that horrible takeoff lag. I've removed the CDV, and I 've notice a small improvement.

As it stands so far, I've installed your Stage 1 Software kit, and I just purchased your Cold Air Intake, which I'm having installed next week w/your Stage 2 Software kit.

Next spring I will be installing a new clutch/flywheel, and then your High Flow Throttle Body w/the Stage 3 Software upgrade next summer.

In regards to the flywheel, I've talked to three or four places that are authorized Dinan dealers, and they all recommend installing the Rogue Lightweight Flywheel over yours. For one thing, it's one third the price, and reusable.

Then w/your exhaust, from what I've read, those who have installed it, and had it dyno'd, didn't see any improvements. The only thing it did, was change the sound, and it is lighter than stock, which in the rear, w/rear wheel drive may not be a good idea. I'm not interested in the sound, but in the hp. Wouldn't a complete cat/back system be better than just a muffler?

Finally my upgrades next week will give me only 6 Badge points. Any way to get the Badge w/6 points, or does it have to be 7 or better? How do I prove that I have the points, or does the dealer register me w/you what has been installed on my vehicle.

Thx

P.S. Thank you for being here and answering all our questions. :thumbup: 
.


----------



## GoHack (Jun 15, 2006)

Sorry, one more question.

What ever happened to your short shifter kit?

Thx


----------



## bmwstephen (Jun 24, 2006)

Dinan Engineer, I have a 2004 325xi Dinan stage one suspension. I was wondering what are the recommended shock and struts setting? Firm or soft?


----------



## mitarbeit (Jan 24, 2009)

*Alternative for Dinan E34 540i Springs*

The Dinan website no longer shows that performance springs are available for E34 1995 540i, making the stage 1 package no longer a possible purchase. Shocks and struts are still listed for sale online but if these were purchased, which springs would be recommended and would the tuning of the Dinan shocks and struts work "their magic" with other F / R springs from suppliers such as Eibach, or H&R? Would there be any performance benefit to using Dinan Stage 1 shocks and struts with OEM springs? I would prefer not to lower the car....


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

mitarbeit said:


> The Dinan website no longer shows that performance springs are available for E34 1995 540i, making the stage 1 package no longer a possible purchase. Shocks and struts are still listed for sale online but if these were purchased, which springs would be recommended and would the tuning of the Dinan shocks and struts work "their magic" with other F / R springs from suppliers such as Eibach, or H&R? Would there be any performance benefit to using Dinan Stage 1 shocks and struts with OEM springs? I would prefer not to lower the car....


If you check the dates, you`ll see that this thread has been dead for about 2 1/2 years now....


----------

